# Dividing a house into two units



## Calico (2 Sep 2012)

Hi All,

Would anyone be able to tell me who I should contact about the possibility of dividing a house into two separate units? i.e. live in one unit, and rent out of the other.

Specifically I want to find out if this would require planning permission and making changes with the land registry etc.

Any help welcome,

Cali


----------



## lowCO2design (2 Sep 2012)

Calico said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me who I should contact about the possibility of dividing a house into two separate units? i.e. live in one unit, and rent out of the other.
> 
> ...


yes planning will most definitely be required, and maybe a fire cert depending on how the division is approached. I would strongly recommend you seek professional advice from a local architect. you will have a better chance if your in an urban city centre with local precedent (planning compliant) in the area. land registry comes second to planning


----------



## Docarch (3 Sep 2012)

As LowCO2 says, you definitely need planning permission for this. 

Some Councils, especially in Dublin, are usually quite open to this idea _however_ they will only consider granting permission where each of the proposed houses meets the minimum criteria/standards for a new house - usually standards as set down in the County/City Devleopment Plan - criteria like floor areas, garden/private open spaces areas, off-street parking standards, etc.  This usually means that the original (single) house and site has to be quite big to start with.  

Alterations to the exitsing house will be pretty intrusive as you will need to seperate the proposed units/houses with fire seperating construction to comply with Building Regulations.  In addition, as you would be creating a 'new' house (and altering an existing) you will (probably) have to comply with higher insulation standards to comply with Building Regulations.


----------



## Bronte (3 Sep 2012)

As pointed out by others you need planning permission.  As ownership is not changing there is no need to involve land registry unless you were trying to sell 'part' of the property.

Of course if you didn't want to go via the planners you can take the risk of them not finding out.  Make sure though you do everything legit on the PRTB, nppr and property tax.


----------

